# Does Petco Pricematch stuff?



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I have never had any luck there. I always get told that they can match that price :icon_frow


----------



## Microgeophagus (Jun 8, 2005)

DON"T BUY ANYTHING W/ GILLS THERE!!!! You probably already know that though. Petco is to fish as Gifts of blankets from the white man were to Native Americans. Around here at least.


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

Yes, Petco pricematches but only under these conditions:

Cannot pricematch:
Online prices.
Prices from other stores if that item is out of stock.
Prices from Petco.com.

LOL.... The only way you can really ever get a Petco to pricematch for you is if you get a particularly unintelligent assistant manager or "team lead" to override it at the register. Otherwise, no such luck. 

And with regards to livestock, the only two Petco's I would ever trust with regards to fish health, information, and referals to LFS for special fish, are the one on Saratoga Ave and on the corner of Sunnyvale/Saratoga and El Camino. Both have good reputations in this county.


----------

